# Arrived at HHV -- great room!!



## GregT (Feb 17, 2012)

All,

This place rocks -- I absolutely love Hilton Hawaiian Village.  Just arrived yesterday, landed at 11:30am (2 hour time difference now, not 3 hours like in summer) and arrived at HHV by noon.

Nice lady behind the counter confirmed that they'd combined my two Open Season reservations into a single 6 night stay.  She couldn't tell me my room number until it was ready for check-in so we went and had a pizza and some island drinks for $80 (!!) by the pool.  No drink specials like they had in October    this time my Mai Tai was $11 and beer was $9.50 (and Cosmo was $XX) instead of buying the little plastic thing that you could refill for $12 and would get you 2 drinks.

We went over to Food Pantry (it is soooo nice having a market that is 10 minute walk) and loaded up on $159 of food that should cover breakfast and lunch for the trip and a single dinner.   I brought my little electric grill with me (DW calls it a panini-maker because that's what the box says, but I know it's really an electric grill that some people use for paninis) so I can grill on the balcony.

When we get back at 2:30pm -- our room is ready for check-in and we have a spectacular 21st floor room on the Diamond Head side!  I was really worried about being in the Dreaded Room 68 again (which I learned to like last time becuz of great view) but we are in a terrific room.   The room itself feels MUCH bigger even though only approx 70 sf more than D.R. 68 -- it's much better laid out.

And a favorite trick from Maui Ocean Club works here too -- the balcony rails impact your view when sitting but if you carry the bar stool outside, you have a spectacular unobstructed view (well it would be totally unobstructed, if they'd move the Rainbow Tower....)

This place is terrific, and I am very very happy with the HGVC system and this property.

We'll be at KingsLand in June so another HGVC adventure!   This trip I'm meeting TUGgers Zora, Hockeybrain and Slum808 so hopefully will have some nice pics to post too.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## linsj (Feb 17, 2012)

HHV is one of my favorite places too. I was at Kings' Land last month, and it's another terrific property but not worth the extra points. (I had a special deal or would never have stayed there.) When they open the new section at the lower points level, it'll be a viable contender for best HGVC property.


----------



## s023kaw (Feb 17, 2012)

Thats great to hear.  I love the HHV and will be arriving tomorrow!!


----------



## slum808 (Feb 17, 2012)

Greg,

Great to hear you got a good room. Weather seems nice today. Hope you're at the pool/beach. See you tomorrow for a not $9.50 beer. Well, actually they do do have bears for $9.50 but that's because they're very large


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Greg, have a great time.  Every time we watch Hawaii 5-0 they show the tower.  We have been on the property before, but I think we will stop by to check it out more closely when we are on the island at the end of April.  Cheers.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 17, 2012)

Greg, are you planning to go by the HGVC Waikiki Beach Walk property? How about an update?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 17, 2012)

We love HHV.  I prefer The Lagoon Tower.


----------



## GregT (Feb 17, 2012)

HatTrick said:


> Greg, are you planning to go by the HGVC Waikiki Beach Walk property? How about an update?



HatTrick,

Thanks for the reminder - I did walk past the building and was surprised how little had changed from previous trips.  Seriously, it looked identical to when I saw it in June. I can only assume (hope) that all the work is on the interior and the outer shell doesn't indicate progress. 

The more time I spend here, the more I agree with BocaBum99 that it is a great location and an easy walk to the beach.  That will be a good spot to visit. 

But, as of now, the exterior still has supporting posts on all the balconies and it still looks like it is mid-repair.  I tried to find the entrance and couldn't, I think its off the Beach Walk second level.  But definitely closed off. 

I'll try again tomorrow when Steve and I get together for a cheaper-than-9.50 beer. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 17, 2012)

GregT said:


> HatTrick,
> 
> Thanks for the reminder - I did walk past the building and was surprised how little had changed from previous trips.  Seriously, it looked identical to when I saw it in June. I can only assume (hope) that all the work is on the interior and the outer shell doesn't indicate progress.
> 
> ...



The only problem with HHV is how far it is from the main action in Waikiki.  That is why you had to spend so much for food.

The Wyndham Waikiki is a much better location for activities.


----------



## GregT (Feb 18, 2012)

How do I copy/paste a picture into a response?  I have a good picture!!  I can't attach it because it's too big...


----------



## slum808 (Feb 18, 2012)

Greg,

I had to post my Aulani picks on my flicker account and then use the img tag to link it. I can post it for you if you e-mail me the picture.

Steve


----------



## jin (Feb 18, 2012)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> This place rocks -- I absolutely love Hilton Hawaiian Village.  Just arrived yesterday, landed at 11:30am (2 hour time difference now, not 3 hours like in summer) and arrived at HHV by noon.
> 
> ...



If you like hhv rms you'll love kings land, rooms were best I've seen in Hgvc!  Make sure you use the "Hawaii revealed" series, and use saddle rd (rental agreements prohibit, and sounds scary in book, but is now all paved and easy safe drive, and saves time to get to other side of island from Waikoloa! Pete


----------



## jin (Feb 18, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> The only problem with HHV is how far it is from the main action in Waikiki.  That is why you had to spend so much for food.
> 
> The Wyndham Waikiki is a much better location for activities.



We walk over to hale koa and save a lot, also nice park right on ocean!


----------



## slum808 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Posted for GregT*

Courtesy of GregT

[IMGL]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7187/6897025455_ec88bd5142_b.jpg[/IMGL]


----------



## GregT (Feb 18, 2012)

Steve, thank you for posting it -- lots of my favorite things in that picture!

Best,

Greg


----------



## m61376 (Feb 18, 2012)

Great picture! Glad you're having a great time!!


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Greg,

Awesome picture.  What do you grill on your panini maker?


----------



## GregT (Feb 19, 2012)

jehb2 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Awesome picture.  What do you grill on your panini maker?



This thing is great -- I've made chicken, steak and fish (fish was in aluminum foil).  It's very easy to clean because the grates detach -- doubly important when the food is marinated.

I think you can even make paninis on it, but I've not tried.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## rjp123 (Feb 19, 2012)

When you check-in can you ask to not get the *68 room?

I assume the *68 room is much smaller and not as good?

I am there for 12 days in March and don't want to feel cramped for such a long period.  My reservation is for a regular 1 bedroom room.

Thanks.


----------



## zora (Feb 19, 2012)

GregT,  thanks for stopping by.  Our current room is a -66.  There are two ocean front 2bdrm prem:  -66 and -65.  The -65 (facing ocean/ewa) is larger than the -66 (facing ocean/diamond head). They cost the same number of points.  And there is the two story 2 bedrm prem which is referred as ocean view.  I asked for the 2 story this trip but did not get it.  I'm glad you got what you wanted.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 20, 2012)

zora said:


> There are two ocean front 2bdrm prem:  -66 and -65.  The -65 (facing ocean/ewa) is larger than the -66 (facing ocean/diamond head).



Actually, the ocean front units are _66 and _67. According to Lagoon Tower documents, the _66 units are 36 square feet smaller than the _67 units due to an intrusion into _66 by a portion of unit _65's bathroom. (Unit _68 doesn't intrude into unit _67.)


----------



## GregT (Feb 20, 2012)

rjp123 said:


> When you check-in can you ask to not get the *68 room?
> 
> I assume the *68 room is much smaller and not as good?
> 
> ...



I called two weeks in advance to the Front Desk and asked them to put in my reservation that I preferred to not be in Room 68, and to be as high as possible.  I also asked them to connect two separate reservations which was my most important request. 

D.R. 68 is peculiar with a disjointed layout, but it did not bother me.  It was two advantages:  1) spectacular sunset view over the marina and 2) no noise from the luau at night. 

In turn, however, there is pool noise during the day.   Either way I think you will be happy and will love your room.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Feb 20, 2012)

zora said:


> GregT,  thanks for stopping by.  Our current room is a -66.  There are two ocean front 2bdrm prem:  -66 and -65.  The -65 (facing ocean/ewa) is larger than the -66 (facing ocean/diamond head). They cost the same number of points.  And there is the two story 2 bedrm prem which is referred as ocean view.  I asked for the 2 story this trip but did not get it.  I'm glad you got what you wanted.



Zora, thanks again for letting us stop by and see the rooms - those end units really have excellent cviews.  I hope you're enjoying your stay here - thx again!

Best,

Greg


----------



## zora (Feb 21, 2012)

HatTrick,
Thank you for the info. I went back to check the room numbers and you are absolutely correct, it's *67 and not *65.
Also, for anyone that's interested, when trying to play a DVD in HHV Lagoon, use the playstation and not the DVD player.  There are free DVD rentals in the lobby, the room key comes with a DVD rental card.  
We had to have someone over from housekeeping to run through the instructions because they won't tell you over the phone.  Turn on the TV, turn on the playstation, wait a minute, load the DVD into the playstation, press "source" on the TV remote, scroll to hdmi_1 and press "ok".  Wait a couple of minutes, it's slow to load.  When you get the screen with the playstation options, scroll horizontally until you get to the movie symbol and press "ok".  Now you can switch to the playstation remote.


----------



## hockeybrain (Feb 26, 2012)

Greg and Zora thanks for calling.   By the time I listened to messages on my phone you all were gone.   Sorry I did not get back to you both in time.  Hopefully our family will be healthier next time.   It is tough travelling with a 1 1/2 year old son.  Our son was sick so we had a difficult vacation dealing with antibiotics etc.   No problems with Hilton.   Everything went well.  We were on 20th floor diamond head lagoon for one week and 23rd grand Waikikkian for two days.   I was particularly impressed with the grand waikkikkian two bedroom premier.   Great panoramic ocean views even from the 23rd floor.   No time for the owner update - did anybody go??


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 26, 2012)

Is -68 the unit with the completely separate kitchen?  If so, I'm not fond of that layout.  My husband, however, loves it.


----------



## GregT (Feb 26, 2012)

jehb2 said:


> Is -68 the unit with the completely separate kitchen?  If so, I'm not fond of that layout.  My husband, however, loves it.



Yes, Room 68 has the kitchen separated from the living room.  It is between the bathroom and the bedroom.

The space where the kitchen usually is in a 1BR is walled off for an emergency staircase.   Room 68 does have a terrific view over the marina and the setting sun -- I really really liked that once I worked through the room layout.

Best,

Greg


----------



## zora (Feb 27, 2012)

Hockeybrain,  
I just booked thanksgiving weekend in a 3 bdrm.  Let me know if you're back.  Usually Hawaiian air fall fares still apply.  And if you missed the promotionals (perfectly understandable from your home town) Hawaiian air now flies in and out of new York.


----------

